# Ever heard of Kinetix brakes?



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

FOR NISSAN GT-R FRONT TWO PIECE FLOATING PERFORMANCE BRAKE DISCS APEC PADS 390mm | eBay

Ima gonna need some new ones soon,but no great rush


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

buy a well known brand. In early 2009 I purchased a set of disks from US when there wasn't many options. They warped within 2 weeks.....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Speak to @EBC Brakes UK


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

They look the part, assuming that price is for a pair? Trouble is, they have cross drilled holes which will crack after a while same as stock. You can buy a pair of stock for a similar price.


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 27, 2021)

We love a GT-R disc and even have our own GT-R.

Take a look here and let me know if we can help NISSAN GT-R (R35) - EBC Brakes Discs, Pads and Shoes (ebcbrakesdirect.com)


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

EBC Dude.If you wouldn't mind pming me with your bestest ever once-in-a-lifetime-offer for F+R discs/bells and pads for a 2017 car plus their availability time,as your site is showing zero stock

Many Thanks


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 27, 2021)

Jon_H said:


> EBC Dude.If you wouldn't mind pming me with your bestest ever once-in-a-lifetime-offer for F+R discs/bells and pads for a 2017 car plus their availability time,as your site is showing zero stock
> 
> Many Thanks


OK, so The rears are not available for around 3 weeks as they are still in production, the front kits should be back available in the next 2-3 weeks. The GT-R sales have gone mad lately so we are doing our best to produce more stock as soon as possible. If you are still in need when they become available again , come back to me and I will see if we can find any deals etc at the time. Thanks


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Jon_H said:


> EBC Dude.If you wouldn't mind pming me with your bestest ever once-in-a-lifetime-offer for F+R discs/bells and pads for a 2017 car plus their availability time,as your site is showing zero stock
> 
> Many Thanks


 Have a look at MTEC Brakes, I.ve been using their discs for the last year and found them to work well and come in at a very good price.


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

Answering this as a track driving novice but dont go for holed discs they will crack as oem does. Its subjective but I put AP j hooks and DS 2500 on mine which I find are great with little or no fade. A well known BTCC driver drove mine and said it stopped well. Enough said


----------

